# Bridgewater State Police Officer-Eligibility List



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Police Officer I (Police Officer, Front-line Patrol) Eligibility List for Anticipated Vacancies*
Bridgewater State University 
in Bridgewater, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 10/19/2021
*Application Due:* Open Until Filled

*Title*
Police Officer I (Police Officer, Front-line Patrol) Eligibility List for Anticipated Vacancies

*Department Summary*

_From Bridgewater State University's inception in 1840 by Horace Mann as one of the first normal schools in America to the current day, BSU has worked to ensure that our students receive an accessible, affordable, and exceptional education. BSU aspires to be the leader in our mission class for closing equity gaps for Black/Cape Verdean, Latinx, Native American, Asian, and other students of color. BSU's __institutional values__, the work of the __President's Special Task Force on Racial Justice__, and leadership of the __Leading for Change Higher Education Diversity Consortium__ underscore the campus' commitment to racial equity and other forms of social justice. _

The Bridgewater State University Police Department is charged with the protection of the lives and property of more than 12,000 Bridgewater State University students, faculty, staff, and visitors on nearly 300 acres of University land and 38 major buildings, as well as the streets and other passageways adjoining University property. Police Department staff work with community members to prevent crime, solve problems, and take proactive steps to make Bridgewater State University as safe as possible. All BSU Police Officers attend municipal police academy training and have full police authority on campus and throughout the town of Bridgewater. The Department enforces all state laws, including motor vehicle laws, as well as university rules and regulations. In addition the department is made up of four major divisions; Headquarters, Operations, Administration, and Emergency Management & Legal Compliance. Within those divisions are several bureaus and units such as the Patrol Bureau and Detective Bureau. The department is members of the Southeastern Massachusetts Law Enforcement Council (SEMLEC) SWAT, Search & Rescue, Crisis Negotiation, Detectives, and Mobile Command. BSUPD also belongs to the Whitman-West Bridgewater-East Bridgewater-Bridgewater-Bridgewater State University Police (WEB) regional major crimes and drug task force. BSUPD is widely recognized as the premier state university police department in Massachusetts. 

Successful candidates will be staff members that can work with their colleagues to help meet the mission of the Police Department in serving and supporting our racially and ethnically diverse campus community.

We are committed to creating a community that fosters equity of experience and opportunity, and ensures that students, faculty, and staff of all backgrounds feel safe, welcome, and included.

*Position Summary*

Police Officer I; Front-line Patrol Eligibility List for Anticipated Vacancies 

Members of underrepresented groups, minorities, women, veterans, persons with disabilities, and all persons committed to diversity and inclusive excellence are strongly encouraged to apply.

Tour of Duty and Schedule: TBD by shift bidding process; subject to change according to departmental needs. (Full-time, 12-month AFSCME position)

Must be available for off-shift overtime, including compulsory callbacks. 

Area of Assignment: University Wide - Bridgewater

This is an AFSCME unit position and is subject to the terms of the current AFSCME collective bargaining agreement.

*Position Type*
AFSCME Classified

*Essential Duties*

 Patrols assigned areas on foot, in a patrol vehicle, or by specialized means to ensure the safety of persons and security of buildings and grounds. 
 Protects against trespass, theft, damage to property or injury to individuals by screening visitors; inspecting rooms, packages and vehicles for explosives, firearms and other contraband; controlling crowds; providing personal protection to individuals as required; conducting surveillance of high-crime areas; searching for missing goods and persons; investigating complaints and reports of suspicious activity; mediating disputes; and inspecting buildings, grounds, fire lanes and emergency exits for compliance with safety standards to ensure campus security. 
 Exercises police powers in fair and equitable manner by making arrests, conducting searches, restraining violent persons, transporting persons under restraints and advising suspects of their constitutional rights to prosecute violators and to prevent further violations of law. 
 Investigating crimes, explosions and suspicious fires by interviewing witnesses, victims and others; preserves crime scenes and fires sites for examination by experts; and collects physical evidence to aid in locating and apprehending suspects and in preparing cases for prosecution. 
 Investigates traffic accidents on campus by operating breathalyzers and other chemical detection devices to determine liability and by measuring skid marks to determine vehicle speed at the time accidents occurred. 
 Assists the courts or grand juries by serving summonses, warrants and capiases; presenting evidence; testifying as witness; reporting case developments; and arranging for appearance of witnesses to provide information necessary for the prosecution of cases. 
 Enforces traffic and safety regulations by directing traffic; assisting operators of disabled motor vehicles; assisting pedestrians in crossing streets; writing traffic tickets; inspecting licenses, permits and registrations for validity; and arranging for snow removal or sanding to ensure the orderly flow of traffic and prevent accidents. 
 Operates such equipment as two-way radios, laptop and computers, facsimile transmitters or receivers, base stations, public address system, emergency medical equipment, office machines, firearms and riot control equipment. 
 Perform related duties such as cooperating and sharing information with other agencies; notifying designated personnel of emergencies; writing reports such as activity reports, daily logs, investigative reports and stolen vehicle recovery reports; maintaining records on lost-and-found items, criminal records and files on known criminals; assisting in the evacuation of residents in fire drills; assisting in firefighting operations; administering first aid to injured persons. 
See also State Job Specifications, available in the Office of Human Resources, or online at http://www.bridgew.edu/HR/JobSpecs/.

*Required Qualifications*

We are looking for equity-minded applicants who demonstrate a sensitivity to and understanding of the diverse academic, socioeconomic, cultural, disability, gender identity, sexual orientation, and ethnic backgrounds present in our community.

 Passion for and commitment to social justice, racial justice, and civic engagement.
 Experience working directly with people from diverse racial, ethnic, and socioeconomic backgrounds.
 Completion of the probationary period 
 Must have a current and valid Massachusetts driver's license. 
 Ability to exercise sound judgment 
 Ability to communicate effectively in oral expression 
 Ability to maintain a calm manner in stressful and emergency situations 
 Ability to make decisions and act quickly in dangerous or emergency situations 
 Ability to interact with people who are under physical and/or emotional stress
 Ability to deal tactfully with others 
 Ability to establish rapport with persons from different ethnic, cultural and/or economic backgrounds 
 Ability to establish and maintain harmonious working relationships with others 
 Ability to exercise discretion in handling confidential information 
 Ability to follow oral and written instructions 
 Ability to maintain accurate records 
 Ability to assemble items of information in accordance with established procedures 
 Ability to utilize investigative techniques to obtain information 
 Ability to gather information through observing individuals 
 Ability to gather information by examining records and documents; 
 Ability to accurately record information provided orally 
 Ability to gather information through questioning individuals 
 Ability to conduct interviews 
 Ability to give oral instructions in a precise, understandable manner 
 Ability to give written instructions in a precise, understandable manner 
 Ability to adapt to varying work situations 
 Ability to stand and/or walk for prolonged periods of time 
 Physical stamina and endurance 
 Ability to lift heavy objects or persons 
 Ability to prepare general reports 
 Ability to prepare written reports 
 Ability to understand, apply and explain the policies, procedures, specifications guidelines and standards governing assigned unit activities 
 Ability to analyze and determine the applicability of data, to draw conclusions and to make appropriate recommendations 
 Ability to use proper grammar, punctuation and spelling 
 Ability to read, write and comprehend the English language 
 Ability to work accurately with names, numbers, codes and/or symbols
 Ability to perform arithmetic computations with speed and accuracy (addition, subtraction, multiplication and division) 
 Ability to understand and apply the laws, rules and regulations governing assigned unit activities 
 Ability to operate a motor vehicle 
 Ability to coordinate the efforts of others in accomplishing assigned work objectives 
 Ability to motivate others 
State Job Specifications are available in the Office of Human Resources, or online at http://www.bridgew.edu/HR/JobSpecs/.

*Preferred Qualifications*

Previous experience in law enforcement and knowledge of Massachusetts police procedures, fire prevention methods and emergency medical procedures.
Graduate of full time Municipal Police Academy Training certified and approved by the Municipal Police Training Committee (MPTC) (or equivalent, as determined by the Chief of Police & MPTC). 
*Work Environment*

Bridgewater State University complies with the Americans with Disabilities Act (ADA) to provide reasonable accommodation to qualified applicants and employee with disabilities. Police officers work under exposure to injury resulting from dangerous weapons, physical and verbal abuse and adverse weather conditions; carry firearms; may operate motor vehicles at high speed for pursuit or emergency response purposes; work with people under physical and/or emotional stress; work alone in isolated or high-crime areas; walk and stand for prolonged periods of time; lift and carry heavy objects or people; may travel for job related purposes; and may be required to furnish private transportation for job-related travel for which mileage is reimbursed. Police officers must have the ability to lift heavy objects or persons, the ability to adapt to varying work situations, the ability to stand and/or walk for prolonged periods of time and must have physical stamina and endurance.

*Special Conditions for Eligibility*

Resume and cover letter not required, but appreciated.

Special requirements: This position is subject to a background check. Applicants must be prepared to provide all original documents listed below:

Birth Certificate
Citizenship Documents (naturalized citizen) 
Social Security Card 
High School Diploma 
University Diploma 
Valid Motor Vehicle Operator's License 
License to Carry a Firearm 
CPR Certification 
First Responder or EMT Certification 
Police Academy Certificates (as applicable) 
Military DD 214 (if applicable) 
Selective Service Registration Card 
Most recent semi-automatic firearms qualification 
Most recent Straight/Expandable Baton certification 
Most recent chemical agent/organic spray certification 
Any other professional training documents candidates wish to have considered Additional 
Requirements & Conditions: 

Must include an email address on the application. 
Must be able to pass fit-for-duty medical exam and psychological examination. 
Must be able to obtain a License to Carry Firearms from the police department where they reside. - Must be able to, qualify with department firearms through a department certified firearms instructor.
*EEO Statement*

Bridgewater State University (BSU) is an affirmative action/equal opportunity employer which actively seeks to increase the diversity of its workforce. We are dedicated to providing educational, working and living environments that value the diverse backgrounds of all people.

*Salary Range*
$1799.63 Bi-weekly (Grade 16, Step 1)

*Posting Number*
S00668P

*Open Date*
10/14/2021

*Open Until Filled*
Yes

*Special Instructions to Applicants*

Please note the following information is required to complete your application for this position: *a minimum of one (1) employment history entry. *a minimum of three (3) professional reference entries.








Bridgewater State University is an affirmative action/equal opportunity employer that actively seeks to increase the diversity of its workforce.


----------



## Joe1231913 (Jun 5, 2007)

NO SSPO!


----------



## PartnerInCrimeCo (Dec 16, 2017)

Solid department, pay is a bit low


----------

